# Cable hookup?



## carm (Aug 21, 2006)

I have comcast for our tv reception. HD DLP tv in the living room with the cable box. In the bedroom we just had a regular tv with cable, no box because the tv wasn't HD and we also didn't care to get all the additional channels as in the living room. We bought a new HD LCD tv for the bedroom and hooked it to the cable. Again without the box we knew we wouldn't get all the channels and didn't expect HD reception. What we got though was all the basic channels plus inbetween channels. For example we get channel 7, 7-1, 7-2.etc. Quite a few of the in between channels are HD which is great. Problem is a few channels we get no sound. I hooked the new LCD into the living room cable box and it's fine on all channels, so it's not the TV. Any ideas why we don't get sound on some channels? New TV is a 37" Toshiba.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Comcast here has been giving away free boxes to receive the lower band channel but you won't get 7-1, 7-2 etc with it, I would suspect it has to do with the way Comcast is transporting the channels.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Try a new cable. Try a new splitter. I have exactly the same setup as you and do not have any issues.


----------



## carm (Aug 21, 2006)

that was going to be my next move. what is the correct cable and splitter to use?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Almost any except Radio Shack.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Look for the 5-1000Mhz splitters. Should have no more than -3.5dB on each output leg.


----------

